# Low tech + sunlight = trouble?



## wizzin (Aug 15, 2007)

First, the tank: 



















Curious on thoughts about this practice. This is a 55 gallon tall that I setup specifically for angels. I bought 5 from Mellow Aquatics (about 5 blocks from me) and he gave me 6 so the stock list is: 6 young angels. Being that they're young, I'm feeding them 3 times a day (blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, color flakes, veggie mix etc. all blended). I'm careful about feeding and make sure their food lands in one spot in the front. They eat everything I put in so there isn't any waste left.

Now, my real question is, in the morning, the tank get's direct sunlight for about 2-3 hours. The only lighting is (2) 17 watt t-8 full spectrum bulbs so once the sunlight passes the window, the tank has low light. Especially considering the tank is a tall (22" high). The only plants are 2 large amazon swords, one java fern mat, 2 anubius and some moss. No ferts, just root tabs from aquariumplants.com (total w/ phosphate). The substrate is eco complete in the rear (3-4 inches thick in the rear center), large river stones, natural pea gravel and play sand at the front. The play sand is only 1/4" to 1/2" thick and only in the front. So am I inviting an algae problem?

The swords seem quite happy but the setup is fairly new (few weeks). They seem to be growing a bit faster than I thought they would with new leaves coming out in a few days! I've got to cut the runners down and plant the new plants in the back right and back center. The angels seem to love the sunlight too. I see them just basking in the rays for a while and then they move to the shade of the swords.

Any advice on this setup would be greatly appreciated! I've been out of fish keeping for a few years and am a lil rusty. Ps, I built the stand out of 2x4's covered with 1/4" oak plywood and oak trim for $53 in 2 hours!


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like a great start but for me........... I don't like direct sunlight on my tanks and would say pull the blinds down and just use the tank lights.. JMO
Good luck


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks great. Definitely off to a nice start.

I'm doubting the sunlight will cause you too many problems. Just be sure to keep tabs on whether or not it causes temperature fluctuations. If the photoperiod from the sun increases too much during the summer, then you could always cover the window during the day or put something in front of the tank for a while. Keep an eye out for algae and such and you likely won't have any problems.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

wizzin said:


> First, the tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direct sunlight speeds up photosynthesis. How long do they receive direct sunlight ?

Are you supplying adequate co2 ? If not, I feel certain in the long run you will have problems because swords are fast growers and they need lots of carbon ( your tanks volume is limited) to utilize all of the other required nutrients being supplied.

I run my tank on natural light mostly and like you direct sunlight during the Fall - late Winter, but I do inject co2.

One thought this is not a fish tank any more but it is underwater gardening tank. Look at your tank from this perspective.


----------



## wizzin (Aug 15, 2007)

I hear ya Steve. I'm going to keep an eye on things and see how things go. I chose these plants because I didn't want to go all out with co2 and high light. Of course the swords are a little more demanding than the others. Thanks for the thoughts and advice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Just from my personal experience - I don't have trouble with a bit of sunlight hitting the tanks for a few hours. However, you will have to keep an eye on it. You can also block one side of the tank by adding a sheet of paper or tank backing or the like.

Also, I grow amazon swords in my non-CO2 tanks. I do use Excel as a carbon source.

Your tank looks great by the way. Love the angels!


----------



## Hawkian (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd block out the direct sunlight as much as possible since the light levels will likely vary with the days/seasons and makes things more difficult to control. But that's just me. At the very least, I'd make sure that the tank lights are off during the time direct sunlight hits the tank. But I may be paranoid...


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

If you do start getting trouble you could apply window tint to the sides and back of the tank, the 5% Limo tint would surely block enough light out!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a tank that might get 1/2 hour of direct sunlight in the morning if I have the drapes open. The tank was algae free for months with the drapes closed. Then I left town for a week and didn't close them...algae farm. 

I was shocked. Direct sunlight is super powerful, keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I would have the lights on 4hr/ off 3/ on 4hrs. A siesta period is good for allowing more CO2 from the substrate to build-up in the water, helping the plants during the second half of the photoperiod. Diana Walstad http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/157402-low-tech-lighting-question.html#post1631680 You should also dose with Seachem Excel 5ml daily, which contains 1.5% Glutaraldehyde. Cheaper alternative is Cidex 2% Glut dilluted 3:1 solution which is 75% metricide/ 25% water post 31 I got a quart on Ebay for $20. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...-first-npt-10-gallon-journey.html#post1452199.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think that amount of sunlight will be a big deal. The "dangers" of direct sunlight tend to get majorly overblown. And from the looks of those pics I wouldn't even call that "direct" sunlight, that just looks like some light spilling over and touching the tank. It's not like you have it in front of a bay window. 

Just keep an eye on the tank... if you notice problems, then address them. Otherwise, I wouldn't stress it.


----------

